# hand washing stations.



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice, I just used a similar system this weekend.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Nicely done. Good luck with your bidness.


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

Riparian said:


> Nicely done. Good luck with your bidness.


 Thanks! I hope to keep making design improvements along the way. I'm always open to ideas for this and other products too. My next project is a foldable charcoal chimney, one that WONT get crushed on a raft trip.


----------

